# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Prerastanje AS 0-13kg

## Smokvica.

Molim stručnjake za odgovor..
 U potrazi smo za AS 9-18kg jer je PP jaje na knap..cura ima oko 9 kg, uskoro 1 god, diže se i hoda uz namještaj. Čitam sad tu http://autosjedalice.info/cms/index....d=47&Itemid=61 i po tome ona još uvijek može biti u njoj jer do vrha ima još ravno 2 cm al što me buni je to da su joj pojasevi ispod razine ramena..? Jel to bitno i za ovu skupinu sjedalica?..jer vidim da to napominju za prerastanje 9-18kg ?
Hvala   :Smile:

----------


## Barbi

U ovoj skupini sjedalica pojasevi i trebaju biti malo ispod razine ramena. :Smile: 
U slijedećoj skupini I (9-18kg) pojasevi trebaju biti malo iznad ramena.

Dakle, nema žurbe, nabacite još koji dekagram, po mogućnosti i kilu pa polako u slijedeću skupinu.

----------


## Smokvica.

E to mi je promaklo..  :Laughing:  
Thnx!

----------


## Suncem.m.

Da ne otvaram novu temu pitala bi ovdje.

Dakle u drugom autu imamo AS Peg perego 0-13 sa bazom. U toma autu se L vozi cca 1 do 2 puta tjedno. Nekad nijednom a nekad koji put više.
Mene ta AS od početka muči jer nikako da je montiram da bude baš čvrsta. Uz to kako je dosta malo auto, stalno je moramo skidati sa baze i ponovo namještati 
(jer kad je montirana nema baš mjesta za suvozača)  i svaki put sam sve manje sigurna da sam je dobro namjestila. Iako bi baza trebala kao olakšati situaciju ali meni se baš tako ne čini.

Drugi je problem što vidim da mu je već knap ( po visini ).

Ja bi se lagano dala u kupovinu nove stolice za to auto i to grupe 1

L ima 8 i po mjeseci i sa nešto prije 7 mjeseci se ustao na noge i od tada je stalno na nogama. Hoda po nekoliko koraka uz ogradicu i uz namještaj. Povremeno se pusti i stoji par trenutaka sam na nogama bez držanja.

E sad pitanje - da li kada bude imao 9 kg ( tu je negdje blizu) može preći u AS grupe 1?
Jer po tome bi zadovoljavao sve uvjete za prelazak u tu grupu.

Napominjem da "glavna" sjedalica u kojoj se vozi stalno i koju koristimo za putovanja ostaje ona 0-13 kg montirana  u obrnutom smjeru  i da će tako definitivno ostati do godine dana. Ta druga AS mi je sasvim ok i sigurno je neće prerasti do godine pa sam mirna.

I da li imate kakvu preporuku za neku povoljnu AS koja je zadovoljavajuće kvalitete i da je zgodna za Fiat Pandu?

----------


## Suncem.m.

Evo sama pronalazim odgovor na drugoj temi




> Tehnicki, kad beba ima 9 kg i zadovoljava uvjete proizvodaca sjedalice grupe I u koju bi dijete islo (nekad je to da beba samostalno sjedi, nekad da ima godinu dana, nekad da se moze samostalno ustati, nekad da moze samostlano hodati, ili bilo koja kombinacija istih ili nekih drugih), dijete smije ici u tu sjedalicu.
> 
> Medutim, okretanjem djeteta u smjer voznje drasticno se smanjuje sansa prolazenja bez ozljede u sudaru te postoje tzv. smjernice "najbolje prakse" kojima se pokusava ovaj rizik za dijete sto vise smanjiti. Najnovije smjernice za prelazak u as grupe I su:
> 1. Dijete ima barem 10 kg
> 2. Dijete je navrsilo godinu dana
> 3. Dijete samostalno hoda.
> 
> Smjernice se mijenjaju kako vise saznajemo o fizici sudara i kako ista djeluje na djecu i u kontekstu pojedinih vrsta sjedalica.


Uopće nisam pametna šta da radim  :/

----------


## apricot

koliko mu fali od vrha glavice do ruba sjedalice?

----------


## Suncem.m.

> koliko mu fali od vrha glavice do ruba sjedalice?


Moram to ponovo provjeriti ali mislim da je nije još prerastao tako da to još nije problem.

Problem je što je ne mogu dobro montirati. I stalno je moram skidat sa baze.

Lijevo desno se ne mrda možda tako strašno ali (kako da objasnim) gore dole je klimava. Kad zatežem pojas baza i AS zajedno se odižu od sica put nazad.

----------


## tropical

evo tema i nama odgovara po naslovu pa trebam iskusnije za savjet.
lovro je godinu i 2 tjedna, 11.5kg i 77cm visok, hoda sam već mjesec dana i u zadnje vrijeme i trči. po svemu spada i u iduću skupinu 9-18kg sjedalice ali još ga vozimo u maxicosi cabriofixu sa isofixbazom. ali mislim a neće dočekati tih famoznih 13 kg u njoj jer mu po visini fali oko 1 cm da je do gornjeg ruba 2.5 cm i da ju je realno prerastao po svim kategorijama. a nadala sam se da će do 13kg moći u njoj. kako god, kupujemo slijedeću.
ono što mene osobno muči su slijedeće stvari- mislili smo kupiti roemer safefix plus ali sam ju jučer prvi put vidjela uživo  u kiki koja ima samo 2 boje (tj. jednu ali će naručiti još jednu) koje mi se ne sviđaju a na dojam mi je sjedalica prevelika za lovru sada, i nekako mi se ne sviđa. kao da je nedorađena (iako je po testovima bolja od priorifixa maxicosijeva). moje je pitanje slijedeće, tj. pitanja za one koji imaju iskustva ev. ili saznaja za te sjedalice:
1. da li možda u nekoj dobi priorifix bude djeci pretjesan iako bi mogli još u njoj biti teoretski ali praktično ne stanu?
2. da li je možda navlaka na roemer safefixu lakše skidiva i periva pa je zato tako dojmom labavija?
3. koje su naramenice udobnije djetetu?

hvala!

----------


## tropical

kupili priorifix, jednostavno mu je udobnjija. sad smo u potrazi za jastučićem za glavu, mislim da ćemo u slo po njega

----------


## tropical

e, da. jos jedna stvar je bila presudna. mimo udobnosti koja bi svakako presudila u ovom slucaju. naime, u kiki, koja ima obje sjedalice koje smo mi gledali i razmatrali (bilo nam je na knap vrijeme i nismo mogli u slo i kombinirati babysitting jer l. nema jos putovnicu), nam nisu dali da probamo roemericu u autu. tj. bilo koju da isprobamo u svom autu, dok su u TL bez problema dali da probamo koju god hocemo. znam da ljudi znaju imati poteskoca sa uslugom u tl ali eto, mi smo zadovoljni u ovom nasem slucaju.

----------


## Smokvica.

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> koliko mu fali od vrha glavice do ruba sjedalice?
> 
> 
> Moram to ponovo provjeriti ali mislim da je nije još prerastao tako da to još nije problem.
> 
> Problem je što je ne mogu dobro montirati. I stalno je moram skidat sa baze.
> ...


Možda je prekasno da odgovorim tebi, al možda pomogne nekom drugom  :Smile:  
Isti problem sa klimavom AS od PP smo i mi imali.
Kvaka je u tome što Alfa ima nekakve uske sportske siceve tako da je baza stajala na krivo, a i pojas je bio prekratak.
Na kraju smo je namontirali bez baze i sad stoji ka ukopana  :Grin:  
Moja cura ima 14ipo mj i jedva 9kg tako da se još uvijek vozimo u njoj.
Axiss čeka i skuplja prašinu...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Suncem.m.

Hvala Smokvice..iako za mene pre kasno ali nekome drugome možda pomogne   :Smile:  .
Nije mi uopće palo na pamet montirati je bez baze. Baš sam blesava.
U svekino auto sam ipak stavila novu grupe !. Ima skoro 10 kg, odavno je na nogama i evo prije 15 dana je i prohodao.
Sve uvjete je zadovoljio i puno sam sretnija i sigurnija sada.
A mislila sam još barem mjesec dana u mome autu ostavit ga u jajetu ali mislim da će i kod nas u veću as. Jer lola je otkrio pojas koji ide oko AS (sa lijeve strane) i stalno ga drži rukicom. Milijun puta sam rekla ne ali njemu je to tako jako zanimljivo a meni se to čini baš jako opasno  :/

----------


## anilokin

evo i mene s novim pitanjem   :Smile:  
moja malena ima 9 mjeseci i 8 kg, ali je visinom prerasla AS 0+. glavica joj je u ravnini s rubom sjedalice, iako je stavljam pod kutom od 60°. inače diže se sama na noge uz pomoć namještaja
može li u veću as?
već smo nabavili as grupe I pa sam i ja malo nestrpljiva  :Grin:  , jer se u ovoj užasno znoji, toliko da je nakon svake vožnje koja traje dulje od 5 min. moram presvlačiti  :/

----------


## Juroslav

na žalost, tvoja malena (i bilo koje drugo dijete) može u AS grupe I tek s 9 kila

jesi iz AS uklonila sve uloške koji se mogu ukloniti?

ako jesi, idealno rješenje bi bilo kupovina AS grupe 0/0+ koja je duža, ili kupovina kombinirane AS grupe 0+/I (s tim da može suprotno smjeru vožnje do 13 kila - većina samo do 10)
no, to idealno rješenje je malo skupo za RH
stvarno ne znam što savjetovati ovdje
probaj kontaktirati neku savjetnicu iz Rijeke (čini mi se da je negdje tamo pregled ovaj vikend, ili...?)

----------


## Juroslav

evo ga, u nedjelju u Puli, probaj se izorganizirati da odete tamo

----------


## SpOOklica

Bez punih devet kila nikako ne smije u grupu 1.

----------


## SpOOklica

I meni se to idealno rješenje ne čini tako skupo, može posuditi grupu 0+, širok je forum  :Smile:

----------


## anilokin

> I meni se to idealno rješenje ne čini tako skupo, može posuditi grupu 0+, širok je forum


ne kužim, mi imamo 0+...

a nažalost mi smo u nedjelju u zg, tako da ništa od pregleda u puli   :Sad:

----------


## anilokin

Juroslave, uklonila sam sve uloške iz as, ali ni to ne pomaže  :/

----------


## daddycool

> SpOOklica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I meni se to idealno rješenje ne čini tako skupo, može posuditi grupu 0+, širok je forum 
> 
> 
> ne kužim, mi imamo 0+...
> 
> a nažalost mi smo u nedjelju u zg, tako da ništa od pregleda u puli


nisu sve 0+ jednake, pretpostavljam da je Juroslav na to mislio

ako si slučajno i sutra u Zagrebu svrati do velesajma na rasprodaju ili popodne na pospremanje pa ti možemo pogledati u čemu je problem.

----------


## anilokin

i sutra sam u zg ali imam neke obaveze. ako stignem ću se javiti.

hvala   :Smile:

----------


## soffy

Drage moje, posto vidim da se razumete u ovo vrlo bitno pitanje, moram zamoliti za savet! Moja malena je prerasla AS 0+ (0-13) po visini, a i po sirini  :Smile:  (ne mozemo se vise vezati), a ima samo 7 meseci. Sta sad? Kod nas nema neki veliki izbor, vecinom samo od 0 ili 9 do 18 kg. A ja se bojim kad je do 12 dosla sa 7 meseci, koliko ce joj trebati do 18??? Korekttna AS sa atestima i svim do 18 kg su izmedju 100 i 200 eura, a to i nije mala cifra. Posebno ako je uskoro opet treba menjati. Pomagajte? Kakvo autosediste sad uzeti? Sta mislite o Neonato Monza? Moze da se veze i obrnuto od smera voznje i da se spusti u polulezeci polozaj, a i cini mi se prostrano... Ne znam vise ni sama...

----------


## daddycool

velike beba nema šta   :Smile:  
ja bih ti preporučio da kupiš kombiniranu sjedalicu i to neku 0+/I, znači koja se u smjer vožnje okreće tek sa djetetovih 13 kg i da se vozite u smjeru obrnutom od smjera vožnje dok ne dođete do 13 kg. to može biti za mjesec dana ali može i za 4 mjeseca, a za to vrijeme dijete može itekako ojačati. da li se možda već sad dijete ustaje na noge uz namještaj?

----------


## soffy

Podigla se jednom na kolena. Pokusava stalno!

----------


## daddycool

onda ostajem pri gore napisanom savjetu. kombinirana u smjeru suprotnom od smjera vožnje. ukoliko prije dođe do 13 kg nego što dovoljno ojača, da se može samo ustati na noge uz namještaj, u tom periodu se ne bi trebalo voziti uopće u sjedalici. ili kupiti sjedalicu koja se do 18 kg koristi u smjeru suprotnom od smjera vožnje.

----------


## Ogulinka

Molim pomoć!
Malac ima 3 mj, 7 kg i 61 cm. Postojeća autosjedalica je u kategoriji "bolje ikakva nego nikakva" a nije nam ni trebala puno jer nam je sve blizu na dohvat kolica. Ide zima i trebam kvalitetnu AS koja zadovoljava sve naše kriterije. Lutajući po forumu i pregledavajući katalog pronašla sam dvije koje bi bile prihvatljive. Da ne lutam po trgovinama molim da mi javite putem PP gdje ih ima i kolika im je cijena.Zagreb, Karlovac, Rijeka. 

JANE MATRIX CUP
CHICCO PROXIMA 0+1

----------


## daddycool

ne znam cijene
koliko znam ADAX drži Jane sjedalice ali ako razmišljaš o njihovim sjedalicama ja ti svakako preporučam Strata a ne Matrix

----------


## Ogulinka

Pronašla sam kod nas Brevi Grand Prix T2. Ima ECE R44/04, datum proizvodnje 05/09. I ono najvažnije je što je od 0 do 18 kg. 

Jel ima netko takvu? jeste zadovoljni s njom?

----------


## Juroslav

ja ću samo reći: obavezno ju prije kupovine probaj ispravno montirati u auto

samo sam jednom montirao brevicu na pregledu, i rekao sam: ne daj Bože nikad više

----------


## daddycool

> Jel ima netko takvu? jeste zadovoljni s njom?


Evo samo jedan topic koji sam našao

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=82043

ali ubaci Brevi u pretražnik i siguran sam da ovdje na forumu ima dosta topica o iskustvima s tom sjedalicom.

Ovo su iskustva sa www.djeca.org

http://djeca.org/site//index.php?opt...d=62&Itemid=56

http://djeca.org/site//index.php?opt...d=56&Itemid=56

prvo su za grand prix a drugo za grand prix T2, no nema bitne razlike u konstrukciji sjedalice

----------


## lovely___love

ineresuje me da li je neko imao iskustva s bellelli as,jer sam jedino za sad nasla tri modela 0+/1 : brevi koji mi je preskup,graco koji je svemirski sirok(a imamo karavan) i bellelli leonardo koji vodi za sad

----------


## Lili75

Dragi moji, trebam pomoć.
Naša curica je stara 9 mj,ima preko 9 kg, i visinom (a bome i širinom) je prerasla AS od PegPerega do 13 kg. Glavica joj strši iznad ruba sjedalice neka 2 cm, jako brzo je izrasla tih par centimentara, prije par dana je bila 1-2 cm ispod.
E sad, što da radimo? Ona samostalno sjedi, ali se ne diže na noge, što da joj kupimo,u ovoj je jedva zavežemo.
Please help.

----------


## Ancica

Lili75, kako je vezes u as, jel mozda u jakni ili skafanderu?

Nasla sam info da je Primo Viaggio do visine od 76 cm. Koliko je dugacka tvoja djevojcica?

----------


## anjica

a do koje visine je bc creatis?

----------


## bebelina

Lili75 , pazi da joj guza dobro sjedne u udubinu i bez jakne ili skafandera i trebalo bi biti ok.

----------


## Lili75

Drage/dragi moje,
ma kakvi moje dijete vam jedva stane bez jakne i skafandera, guza je u udubini,al glavica otišla preko ruba sjedalice, ne znam točno koliko je visoka al sa 8 mj je imala 72 cm a vidim da je zadnjih par centimetara dobila brzo u par dana jer je prešišala rub,i što da sad ja radim?
bit će visoka curica na svog taju.
please help.

----------


## the enchantress

> ako je dijete preraslo autosjedalicu grupe 0+ po težini (ima težinu više od 13 kg), a ne može se još samostalno podići na noge, tada ne postoji jednostavno rješenje. Na hrvatskom tržištu teško je pronaći autosjedalicu koja bi se mogla postaviti u smjer suprotan smjeru vožnje i nakon prijeđene težine od 13 kg. Takve sjedalice postoje, ali se - prema našim saznanjima - mogu nabaviti uglavnom u skandinavskim zemljama.


mi smo ovaj slučaj. tekst preuzet s autosjedalice.info.

što da radimo? help!

----------


## bebelina

http://www.besafe.com.hr/index.php/h...ice-0-4-godine i Na vrhu vam se vrti baner pa malo pronjuskajte. Ove sjedalice su vam od 0- 18 kg , a mogu se postaviti u oba smjera.

----------


## sierra

Hm,vidim da su svi dosta stariji od Luke al nas muči isto. Ima 5 mjeseci,7 kg,i 68 cm,tak da mislim da neće više od dva mjeseca,jer je i sad več naknap u autosjedalici. A glupo nam sad tražiti veču prve skupine

----------


## the enchantress

> http://www.besafe.com.hr/index.php/h...ice-0-4-godine i Na vrhu vam se vrti baner pa malo pronjuskajte. Ove sjedalice su vam od 0- 18 kg , a mogu se postaviti u oba smjera.


Zaista dobro zamišljeno, samo još da nam je toliko para, ah!

----------


## Linda

Rene je odavno prešao 9 kg (nisam ga sto godina vagala, ali ima garant 11kg) i diže se na noge, isto već dugo... kupili smo mu novu maxi cosi toby sjedalicu, koja čeka i čeka... nikako da se odlučim prebaciti ga u nju, a već jedva stane u malu (iako vrh glave još nije prešao rub). Što kažu iskusni autosjedaličari, činim li dobro što čekam ili nema razloga da ne pređe u veću?
tnx

----------


## srecica

> Rene je odavno prešao 9 kg (nisam ga sto godina vagala, ali ima garant 11kg) i diže se na noge, isto već dugo... kupili smo mu novu maxi cosi toby sjedalicu, koja čeka i čeka... nikako da se odlučim prebaciti ga u nju, a već jedva stane u malu (iako vrh glave još nije prešao rub). Što kažu iskusni autosjedaličari, činim li dobro što čekam ili nema razloga da ne pređe u veću?
> tnx


Naravno da cinis dobro, jer je voznja u polozaju suprotno od smjera voznje sigurnija od obratne situacije.
Kad se dijete samostalno pocne dizati na noge znaci da su mu ojacali ligamenti koji drze vrat/glavu, ali to ne znaci da trzajna ozljeda vrata nije moguca i opasna u voznji u smjeru voznje jer je velicina glave jos uvijek u nesrazmjeru sa ostatkom tijela ... iz tog razloga dostupne su i sjedalice koje mogu biti okrenute suprotno od smjera voznje do napunjenih 18 kg. Imas ovdje nekoliko informacija na tu temu.

Sto se tice zadovoljavanja uvjeta, nema razloga da ne prijede u drugu kategoriju sjedalice, ali gledajuci na sigurno i sigurnije onda je bolje da ostane u suprotnom smjeru voznje dok je god to moguce.

----------


## Linda

Hvala ti :Smile:

----------


## the enchantress

> Zaista dobro zamišljeno, samo još da nam je toliko para, ah!


evo pronašla sam danas ovu
mislim da ta zadovoljava te uvjete

----------


## puntica

> evo pronašla sam danas ovu
> mislim da ta zadovoljava te uvjete


ovo je obična kombinirana as grupe 0+/1, a to znači da se dijete vozi u smjeru suprotnom od smjera vožnje do 13 kg, nakon toga se okreće u smjer vožnje. Tako da ti dođe na isto, ako ima više od 13kg (kako si napisala) u ovoj sjedalici mora u smjeru vožnje

----------


## the enchantress

> ovo je obična kombinirana as grupe 0+/1, a to znači da se dijete vozi u smjeru suprotnom od smjera vožnje do 13 kg, nakon toga se okreće u smjer vožnje. Tako da ti dođe na isto, ako ima više od 13kg (kako si napisala) u ovoj sjedalici mora u smjeru vožnje


samo da si sada to posložim i skužim. 
ona se ne diže uz namještaj čak niti ne puzi još (ide na vježbe, naime) i zbog toga se u stvari *ne smije* voziti u smjeru vožnje zbog onih nekih mišića i trzaja, jel tako?

tako da nam jedino odgovara ova be safe jer ona pokriva i težinu i činjenicu da se ne diže na noge? 

hm, možda odem do pedice da ju izvažem, možda je malo popustila na težini  :Wink:  

nama je još 2-2,500 kn ok za as, ali 3.200, uh! 
jel ta sjedalica za običan puk ili je u stvari za one dubljeg džepa ili škrtarimo na našem djetetu?

----------


## bebelina

> samo da si sada to posložim i skužim.
> ona se ne diže uz namještaj čak niti ne puzi još (ide na vježbe, naime) i zbog toga se u stvari ne smije voziti u smjeru vožnje zbog onih nekih mišića i trzaja, jel tako?


 Da, upravo tako. Opcenito , bolje je dijete sto duze voziti u smjeru obrnutom od smjera voznje

----------


## the enchantress

> ovo je obična kombinirana as grupe 0+/1, a to znači da se dijete vozi u smjeru suprotnom od smjera vožnje do 13 kg, nakon toga se okreće u smjer vožnje.


A zašto se AS mora okrenuti u smjer vožnje kada dijete napuni 13kg?

----------


## puntica

> A zašto se AS mora okrenuti u smjer vožnje kada dijete napuni 13kg?


tako piše u uputama za sjedalicu koju si linkala.
Zašto je to tako-pojma nemam. Možda možeš napisat mail proizvođaču i pitat dal se može držati naopako još neko vrijeme?!  :Unsure:

----------


## spajalica

> tako da nam jedino odgovara ova be safe jer ona pokriva i težinu i činjenicu da se ne diže na noge? 
> 
> nama je još 2-2,500 kn ok za as, ali 3.200, uh! 
> jel ta sjedalica za običan puk ili je u stvari za one dubljeg džepa ili škrtarimo na našem djetetu?


ja fakat je skuplja od ostalih, ne znam da li je i najskuplja na trzistu, ali je i jedina koja ispunjava vase potrebe  :Undecided: . inace ono sto sam je vidjela super izgleda, meni se osobno jako svidja materijal.

----------


## Monchou

Autosjedalice se testiraju i odobravaju za pojedine kategorije djece prema njihovoj tezini u skladu s odlukom ECE R44. Ako je neka sjedalica odobrena za koristenje u odredjenom smjeru za odredjenu skupinu (u slucaju koji spominjete do 13kg u smjeru suprotno smjeru voznje) onda nitko, pa ni njen proizvodjac ne moze tvrditi da bi bila sigurna za dijete s vise kila od odobrene kilaze (dakle ni 13.1 kg).
Slobodno pisi proizvodjacu, ali on bi ksio zakon kada bi savjetovao da koristis autosjedalicu na nacin za koji ona nije dobila atest.

E, sad probat cu odgovoriti zasto se sjedalice obicno mogu voziti do 13 kg u smjeru suprotnom smjeru voznje. To je moje vidjenje i molim da me autosjedalicari isprave ako sam krivo shvatila.

Naime, do 13 kg sile u slucaju sudara nisu toliko jake i AS okrenutu suprotno smjeru voznje moze zadrzati u ispravnom polozaju pojas automobila ili njena obicna ISOfix baza.
Kad je u pitanju teze dijete to nije dovoljno i da se AS ne bi pomakla u sudaru (a prvenstveno se to odnosi na rotaciju u slucaju straznjeg udara) potrebno je na AS imati dodatni sustav fiksiranja:
- u slucaju AS koje se vezu pojasom, to su obicno tzv. sidrene trake koje se ucvrscuju u automobil.
- u slucaju AS s ISOFIX-om u ISOFIX bazi trebaju postojati posebni "amortizeri" koji sprjecavaju rotaciju sjedalice i apsorbiraju sile udarca.

Autosjedalice koje imaju takav ili slican sustav fiksiranja onda shodno tome dobiju i atest za iducu kategoriju po tezini tj. "suprotno smjeru voznje za 9-18 kg".

Btw. mislim da u Americi postoje i AS u kojima se djeca mogu naopacke voziti i do 20kg, ali ne znam da li je itko te AS pokusao uklopiti u sustav atesta koji vrijedi kod nas.

----------


## srecica

> Autosjedalice koje imaju takav ili slican sustav fiksiranja onda shodno tome dobiju i atest za iducu kategoriju po tezini tj. "suprotno smjeru voznje za 9-18 kg".


Ovo je sigurno i jedan od razloga vise cijene.




> nama je još 2-2,500 kn ok za as, ali 3.200, uh! 
> jel ta sjedalica za običan puk ili je u stvari za one dubljeg džepa ili škrtarimo na našem djetetu?


Ne skrtarite, ne bih to tako ... ali mi se cini da ta cijena i nije tako velika ako gledamo recimo ovako: sjedalica 0-13 je nekih cca 1000 kn a ona od 9-18 2000 kn (uzela sam okruglo cijenu, nisam provjeravala kakve su ustvari cijene) u zbroju je to taman toliko koliko kosta ova sjedalica koja se moze montirati do 18 kg suprotno u smjeru voznje, a upotrebljava se od rodenja.

----------


## the enchantress

Da, imaš pravo. Kada se tako zbroji i oduzme ta se as jako isplati. 

Mi smo kao i mnogi uzeli onu as koja je klikala na nasa  kolica iako smo ju u takvu svrhu iskoristili samo jednom. Da sam imala ovu pamet koju imam sada vjerojatno ne bi kupila as koju imamo sada.

----------


## lovely___love

bellelli as,da li je neko nekad montirao,iskustva,zamerke,help  :Sad:

----------


## ribica tina

možda mogu sa pitanjem ovdje....curka ima 3g i 2mj i tek 12.5kg....po visini je u prosjeku vršnjaka,ali po kilaži nikako....
dakle žgoljica...
a sjedalica od 9-18 mi se nekao čine bebasto...kako da objasnim,a neke sjedalice iz veće skupine joj izgledaju ok kada ju zakopčam,ali po kilaži smo debeli ispod...
i sad nisam ni sama pametna...
ako ide po kilaži,svuda joj viri glava,ako ide po visini i starosti onda ima premalu kilažu....
mi bi onako okomitu sjedalicu,ali mora imati svoje remene za vezanje....
ako me ko kuži....  :Undecided:

----------


## Ancica

Ako sam te dobro skuzila, ona je sad u sjedalici 9-18?

OK je ako joj viri glava preko vrha naslona, dok god joj sredina usiju ne dopre do vrha. Takoder treba paziti da su joj pojasevi na ramenima u ravnini ili malo iznad ramena, ne ispod.

Ova sjedalica je taman za nju i tipicna je za njenu dob. Tipicno dijete ce je prerasti tek blizu petom rodendanu.

Takoder, pruza puno bolju zastitu od sjedalice koja ide od 18 kg nadalje, tzv booster, jer se u toj vecoj sjedalici veze samo s pojasom vozila koji tako malom djetetu ne moze pruziti zadovoljavajucu zastitu, taman i da nekim cudom mozes namjestiti pojas na pravilnu poziciju (preko bedara i sredine ramena).

U sjedalici grupe 9-18 kg dijete je vezano pojasom u pet tocaka kontakta (dva ramena, dva bedra i prepone) i na taj nacin rasporeduje silu sudara na najjace dijelove tijela. Takoder, iz te sjedalice dijete ne moze izmigoljiti (ako je dovoljno cvrsto vezano) tako da si sigurna da ce, ako do sudara dode, dijete biti u poziciji maksimalne zastite. Za razliku od boostera gdje moras racunati na odreden stupanj djetetove zrelosti da razumije da se ne smije izvlaciti van pojasa i gdje postoji sansa da, ako se dijete u trenutku prije sudara odluci sagnuti, izvuci, okrenuti van pojasa, posljedice mogu biti kobne.

Samo se drzite ove vase sjedalice koju imate, potrajat ce vam jos dugo.

----------


## Ancica

Hm, sad te citam ponovo i vidim da pises da bi vi "onako okomitu sjedalicu". Kakvu sad imate?

Sjedalice 9-18 kg postavljaju se uspravno, u smjeru voznje (s par iznimaka, ima nekih u toj kategoriji koje se postavljaju suprotno smjeru voznje. al te su rijetke).

----------


## frost

nemam vremena da citam sve zbog bebe , izvinjavam se ako sam dosadna

imam graco 0+ 
beba presla 9 i po kg.

jel da ostaje u toj autosjedalici?
visinom je nije prerastao, mozda malo nogice udaraju u sediste jer je okrenuto suprotno od smera voznje. no jos ne sedi pa nismo izvadili buster a ni stiropor koji se tu moze vaditi.

----------


## frost

mislim da sam pronasla odgovor, moze i dalje, sve do 13 kg

----------


## sir_oliver

samo pitanjce jer sam malo zbunj, zbunj. da li se prerastanje sjedalice gleda 2 cm od ruba ili do sredine ušiju?

----------


## SpOOklica

> možda mogu sa pitanjem ovdje....curka ima 3g i 2mj i tek 12.5kg....po visini je u prosjeku vršnjaka,ali po kilaži nikako....
> dakle žgoljica...
> a sjedalica od 9-18 mi se nekao čine bebasto...kako da objasnim,a neke sjedalice iz veće skupine joj izgledaju ok kada ju zakopčam,ali po kilaži smo debeli ispod...
> i sad nisam ni sama pametna...
> ako ide po kilaži,svuda joj viri glava,ako ide po visini i starosti onda ima premalu kilažu....
> mi bi onako okomitu sjedalicu,ali mora imati svoje remene za vezanje....
> ako me ko kuži....


Tvoje dijete nikako se ne može voziti samo u busteru, vezano pojasom automobila, jer za takvo što mora imati minimalno 15 kg (inače pojas automobila neće reagirati na vrijeme i zablokirati se u slučaju sudara). Prijelazno rješenje, iako ne idealno, jer je sjedalica u kojoj je voziš sigurnija od slijedeće grupe, moglo bi biti sjedalica grupe 1-2-3. Znači buster s naslonom, koji ima vlatito remenje, koje se koristi do 18 kg (a sami buster je učvršćen pojasom automobila), pa se skida i onda se dijete, i dalje u naslonu, veže pojasom automobila. Ali kao što rekoh, grupa 1 je sigurnija od ovih kombiniranih, i svakako preporučujem ostanak u toj AS dok ju ne preraste (da sredina ušiju preraste gornji rub AS)

----------


## SpOOklica

> nemam vremena da citam sve zbog bebe , izvinjavam se ako sam dosadna
> 
> imam graco 0+ 
> beba presla 9 i po kg.
> 
> jel da ostaje u toj autosjedalici?
> visinom je nije prerastao, mozda malo nogice udaraju u sediste jer je okrenuto suprotno od smera voznje. no jos ne sedi pa nismo izvadili buster a ni stiropor koji se tu moze vaditi.


Apsolutno, beba ostaje u toj AS, dok ne oteža preko 13 kg, tj, dok joj glavica ne dođe 2 cm od ruba AS, pri tome treba obratiti pažnju da nije u jaketi, da su povađeni svi ulošci koji se vade iz AS, pa se i sama AS može dodatno podignuti u okomitiji položaj, sve u cilju da dijete što duže ostane u toj AS. Naime, "jaje" je za sada najsigurniji oblik prijevoza, ako je pravilno montirano. AS grupe 0 i 0+ dobivaju bolje ocjene na testovima nego bilo koja slijedeća grupa, osim toga u njima se djeca voze u smjeru suprotno od vožnje, što je daleko sigurnije nego u smjeru vožnje. 
Ne žurite prebacivati dijete u grupu I

----------


## SpOOklica

> samo pitanjce jer sam malo zbunj, zbunj. da li se prerastanje sjedalice gleda 2 cm od ruba ili do sredine ušiju?



U grupi 0 i 0+, tj. "jaju", tj. u sjedalicama okrenutim suprotno od smjera vožnje, pravilo je da se prerasta kada glava dođe 2 cm ispod ruba AS. Kada je dijete u grupi 1, okrenuto u smjeru vožnje, AS se prerasta visinom kada rub naslon dođe do sredine ušiju, znači pola glave može viriti iznad naslona sjedalice. Ako je to slučaj, a dijete još nije preraslo težinom, svakako je preporuka nabaviti dužu AS iste grupe, radije nego odmah prijeći u booster (za njega je minimum 15 kg, po mogućnosti čekati do 18).

----------


## sir_oliver

> U grupi 0 i 0+, tj. "jaju", tj. u sjedalicama okrenutim suprotno od smjera vožnje, pravilo je da se prerasta kada glava dođe 2 cm ispod ruba AS. Kada je dijete u grupi 1, okrenuto u smjeru vožnje, AS se prerasta visinom kada rub naslon dođe do sredine ušiju, znači pola glave može viriti iznad naslona sjedalice. Ako je to slučaj, a dijete još nije preraslo težinom, svakako je preporuka nabaviti dužu AS iste grupe, radije nego odmah prijeći u booster (za njega je minimum 15 kg, po mogućnosti čekati do 18).


 jučer su nam na pregledu auto sjedalice rekli da se možemo voziti dok mu ne dođe do sredine ušiju. imamo 0+ i tu smo negdje na granici od 2 cm. zato sam i otišla na pregled jer nisam sigurna. (inače sam ustaje i ima više od 9 kg.) moram priznati da sam malo razočarana  :Unsure:   :Confused:

----------


## ribica tina

ok,kužim,ali ja nisam mislilla na buster,već svakako na sjedalicu koja ima svoje vlastite pojaseve,jer ne sredini auta imamo samo donji remen,pa nam je i teško nać odgovarajuću sjedalicu,budući da gornji dio vežemo sa širokom trakom sa zatezaćem i onda je sjedalica fiksirana da se ni milimetar ne pomakne,nejr je sa tim zatezačem fiksirana za sic do zadnje strane sjelala od auta,tj u gepeku...teško mi je objasniti ali to je jedini način,jer jedino tako može bitit troje djece u autu vezano,druge dvije curke imaju svoj pojas,srednja još ima buster....
jednom smo sjedili u tuđem autu u takvoj sjeedalici koju bi htjeli jer nam je bila super i dovoljno sam ju mogla stusnut remenje,ali kažem,to je bilo ako buster sa naslonom,ali je imala svoje remenje....dakle ko da iščupam vozačev sic i stavim ga iza  :Very Happy: 
što se tiče okomitog,naša sjedalica je do 13kg,a kada mjerimo po veličini je maaalo manja od 13-18,no name sjedalica,ali jako čvrsta i mi prezadovoljni,za sada joj uši ne vire,ali ona ju nikako više nevoli otkako je probala tu drugu gdje se i ona sama osjeća udobnije....a ne u poluležećem....
moram pitat kolegicu koja je to sjedalica....ali ono što znam da nemamo za odvojit 2-3 000kn za sjedalicu.

----------


## Juroslav

> ok,kužim,ali ja nisam mislilla na buster,već svakako na sjedalicu koja ima svoje vlastite pojaseve,jer ne sredini auta imamo samo donji remen,pa nam je i teško nać odgovarajuću sjedalicu,budući da gornji dio vežemo sa širokom trakom sa zatezaćem i onda je sjedalica fiksirana da se ni milimetar ne pomakne,nejr je sa tim zatezačem fiksirana za sic do zadnje strane sjelala od auta,tj u gepeku...teško mi je objasniti ali to je jedini način,jer jedino tako može bitit troje djece u autu vezano,druge dvije curke imaju svoj pojas,srednja još ima buster....


ček, ček, da vidim jesam li dobro razumio: imaš tri cure od kojih dvije sjede lijevo i desno na stražnoj klupi bez AS i vezane su pojasom auta a jedna sjedi u sredini klupe u boosteru koji je pričvršćen pojasom auta u 2 točke vezanja i priručnom trakom?

molim te, brzo mi odgovori, ne želim nikaj pisati dok ne vidim jesam li dobro shvatil situaciju

----------


## daddycool

> jučer su nam na pregledu auto sjedalice rekli da se možemo voziti dok mu ne dođe do sredine ušiju. imamo 0+ i tu smo negdje na granici od 2 cm. zato sam i otišla na pregled jer nisam sigurna. (inače sam ustaje i ima više od 9 kg.) moram priznati da sam malo razočarana


žao mi je ako si razočarana i vjerujem da je došlo do nesporazuma. točno je ovo što je spooklica napisala.

----------


## sir_oliver

ma nije tako strašno, samo sam se zbedirala jer sam mislila da sam dobro naučila gradivo pa mi se na kraju poljuljalo samopouzdanje. zaključak je da ćemo uskoro ipak morati kupiti novu autosjedalicu.

----------


## ribica tina

ovako jedna curka je velika ko ja,ima 11g i 155cm,vezana auto pojasom,druga je 7g ima 135 i buster,vezana pojasom,a najmanja je 3g i ona je u sredini,gdje je samo donji autopojas koji je vezan za postolje sjedalice,a traka fiksira gornji dio sjedalice....vjeruj da se ovo ne miče mi klima niti milimetra i daleko čvršće nego ijedna sjedalica koju sam ja vidjela,jer nikekvo koljeno nemože stisnut sjedalicu koliko ju zatezač može...
druge mogućnosti nemamo....
jedino da neka od cura sjedi u sredini i veže se samo preko krila a to ne dolazi u obzir!!!
obzirom na mogućnosti,ovo nam je najsigurnija varijanta
pričala sam sa kolegicom,ona ima kombiniranu sjedalicu 2-3 sa 5 toči vezanja...e to bi nam bilo idealno...

----------


## frost

meni se javlja problem pojasa u autosjedalici.
jedva da se moze vezati.
dobro kad izvadimo buster upasce jos guza malo dublje, ali sada je bas tesno.
nema jaknu, skidamo je.
unutra je bilo mogucnosti za produzavanje, sada je produzeno na maksimum.

----------


## daddycool

> jedino da neka od cura sjedi u sredini i veže se samo preko krila a to ne dolazi u obzir!!!


Po Zakonu i po uputama, upravo bi to bilo propisno rješenje. To je naravno kompromis i odluka je vaša. Niti jedan savjetnik za autosjedalice ne može ti preporučiti vezanje sjedalice remenom koji nije originalno za to i namijenjen. Možda da vidite jel postoji mogućnost ugradnje standardnog pojasa sa 3 točke na srednje sjedalo?

----------


## Juroslav

> vjeruj da se ovo ne miče mi klima niti milimetra i daleko čvršće nego ijedna sjedalica koju sam ja vidjela,jer nikekvo koljeno nemože stisnut sjedalicu koliko ju zatezač može...
> druge mogućnosti nemamo....


vjerujem, kak ne bih vjeroval, samo... ta traka ne prolazi mjestima koja je proizvođač predvidio da prolazi pojas kojim se AS učvršćuje i kod neke nesreće baš zbog toga i čvrstoće AS može puknuti i napraviti više štete nego koristi.
ne postoje točne upute o pričvršćivanju AS u auto sam tak




> jedino da neka od cura sjedi u sredini i veže se samo preko krila a to ne dolazi u obzir!!!
> obzirom na mogućnosti,ovo nam je najsigurnija varijanta
> pričala sam sa kolegicom,ona ima kombiniranu sjedalicu 2-3 sa 5 toči vezanja...e to bi nam bilo idealno...


najsigurnija i jedina zakonski ispravna varijanta u tvojem slučaju je baš da najstarija curka sjedi u sredini i veže se pojasom u 2 točke

ali, kao što piše u mojem potpisu...

----------


## ribica tina

e,pa baš s time,ova naša sjedalica ja predviđena da gornji pojas kojeg nemamo ide iza preko šipke koja spaja sjedalicu sa zadnje strane,tako da je po uputama sjedalica i spojena,samo šta nije gornji pojas,već traka za zatezanje....znači ta traka ide baš kroz za to predviđeno mjesto sa zadnje strane sjedalice....
ok,sada smo u traženju nove sjedalice,pa ćemo vidjeti opciju ugradnje pojasa u sredini ili nać opet ovakvu sjedalicu kojoj pojas ide kao i ovoj sadašnjoj....
hvala

----------


## the enchantress

> bellelli as,da li je neko nekad montirao,iskustva,zamerke,help


tek sam sada vidjela. mi smo ju posudili na neko vrijeme dok nam mala ne stasa, a Be Safe nam je sada preskup,  jer je prerasla 0+.
muku smo mučili i sa uputama - vidi ovdje, pa je MM na kraju otišao na pregled AS i tamo se sve riješilo. svi koje znam da su imali tu as su se namučili s njom. i postavljanjem i odmontiravanjem.

----------


## Ancica

ribica tina, ja imam par pitanja:

koji auto vozite?
jeste li u Europi ili Sj. Americi?
Koje je marke i model autosjedalica (ova za najmlade dijete)?

traka za zatezanje koju spominjes, jel to traka koja je dosla s autosjedalicom? gdje se kaci za auto?

pitam jer ovo sto opisujes kako si vezala as je jedan od normalnih nacina vezanja sjeverno-americkih as s tzv. top tetherom (gornjom trakom) u vozilima koja su opremljena kukama za top tethere.

----------


## SpOOklica

> ovako jedna curka je velika ko ja,ima 11g i 155cm,vezana auto pojasom,druga je 7g ima 135 i buster,vezana pojasom,a najmanja je 3g i ona je u sredini,gdje je samo donji autopojas koji je vezan za postolje sjedalice,a traka fiksira gornji dio sjedalice....vjeruj da se ovo ne miče mi klima niti milimetra i daleko čvršće nego ijedna sjedalica koju sam ja vidjela,jer nikekvo koljeno nemože stisnut sjedalicu koliko ju zatezač može...
> druge mogućnosti nemamo....
> jedino da neka od cura sjedi u sredini i veže se samo preko krila a to ne dolazi u obzir!!!
> obzirom na mogućnosti,ovo nam je najsigurnija varijanta
> pričala sam sa kolegicom,ona ima kombiniranu sjedalicu 2-3 sa 5 toči vezanja...e to bi nam bilo idealno...


Nikako ne bih to hazvala najsigurnijom varijantom, ali kao što reče Juroslav... 

Što se tiče AS za veće kilaže, sa vlastitim pojasevima, kad sam nešto bila tražila, došla sam do informacije da takvog čega u Europi nema na tržištu, ali postoji u Velikoj Britaniji i S. Americi, Romerove As, koje mogu djecu držati vezanu pojasevima AS do 30 i 40 kg. Nažalost, kod nas ih nema  :Sad:

----------


## SpOOklica

Evo recimo Frontier 85 je baš ono što ti tražiš, veže se pojasom u dvije točke, gornji dio se učvršćuje sidrenom trakom (iako mislim da po opisu vi koristite traku za zatezanje tereta, sigurna sam da je čvrsto, ali bojim se da sa time možete prenapregnuti AS na neki duži rok, pa da dođe do neželjenog pucanja kada je to najmanje poželjno). I veže dijete vlastitim pojasom do 38 kg  
http://www.britaxusa.com/car-seats

----------


## ribica tina

vozimo fiat palio,star 14g,i vežemo po uputama sjedalice,samo što gornji pojas koji inače ide prekoprsa na redini tvornički ne postoji i umjesto njega je traka za zatezanje tereta koja fiksira sjedalicu za sic,dakle može mi jedino iščupat sic,a to nije baš vjerojatno
danas idemo pogledati neke sjedalice...pa ću vidjet kako se daju vezati....
i opet ponavljam,tamo di je predviđeno da ide gornja traka pojasa,tamo ide traka zatezača,dakle nikakvo mjesto kroz koje treba ić traka nismo improvizirali
idemo po preporuki gledat ovu sjedalicu,jer je jedna curka(sa ovog foruma) koja je također savjetnica za autosjedalice  ili kako se to već zove preporučila,imala takvu i  prezadovoljna je bila obzirom na cjenu,a i kada je bilo u ri pregledavanje sjedalica,čovjek je rekao da je obzirom na noname i prihvatljivu cijenu odlična!
http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=171746


ne znam jel smijem stavit link,ako ne,maknite ga...
hvala

----------


## SpOOklica

Po ovome opisu još mi par stvari nije jasno, pa te molim odgovor

- da li traka obujmljuje naslon sica vodoravno, pri čemu prolazi kroz AS, ili ju provučete kroz as pa fiksirate na nekakvu kuku izvan samog naslona, iza njega, u gepeku, na krovu 
- ako AS vežete za naslon sica da li se naslon sica može otkačiti i spustiti u ležeći položaj (za proširiti gepek), u tom slučaju valjda ima nekakav mehanizam zakočivanja u gornjem položaju?

----------


## ribica tina

traka prolazi kroz za to predviđeno mjesto na naslonu sjedalice i okomito je vezana oko naslona zadnjeg sica koji je naravno zakočen,tj cijeli taj zadnji naslon se može spustit ali i zakočit naravno,zatezač trake zevršava u gepeku
dakle postolje je vezano sa pojasom kako i treba biti i zakočeno,a naslon sjedalice fiksiran za naslon
gledali smo jučer sjedalice i mogu ih fiksirati opet sa trakom,ali i ovaj puta okomito,a ne vodoravno,meni osobno,to dvaput provučeno okomito djeluje daleko čvršće,i sa širom površinom zahvaćeno,nego samo pojas preko sredine naslona sjedalice....,samim tim što je i sila ako bi došlo do udarca raspoređena na veću površinu,jer ipak sjedalicu ispada da drže 3 pojasa...,.

----------


## bimba iaia

znači 0-13 je ok do 13 kg, i do 2 cm od ruba ...i ako su remeni niži od ramena je isto ok?

----------


## daddycool

da, remeni i moraju biti malo niži od ramena

----------


## bimba iaia

hvala.

----------

